# Anyone have a HK P2000?



## jakeleinen1

If so post some pics and a short review if you could, been looking at acouple that they have at my local gun shop (not a friendly fellow) for dirt cheap wanted to kno more about them from someone who owns one.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I would recommend reading the many posts already in the HK section about them. I've posted a fair amount about them already. Not being rude just in my case no need to repeat what I have already said probably too often. But to sum it all up I think they are outstanding. Good to go out of the box but recommend the flat base plates for carry. $6 each online and worth every cent for me.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Tuefelhunden said:


> I would recommend reading the many posts already in the HK section about them.


searched HK P2000 nothing comes up but acouple complaints about LEM trigger


----------



## berettatoter

jakeleinen1 said:


> If so post some pics and a short review if you could, been looking at acouple that they have at my local gun shop (not a friendly fellow) for dirt cheap wanted to kno more about them from someone who owns one.


How much is "dirt" cheap. No I do not own a P2000, but would love to have one. They are a little on the expensive side - even more so than the Beretta Model 84F I just bought. HK builds some wonderful weapons, no doubt.


----------



## jyo

I've had my P2000 9mm for several years now---nothing bad to say except maybe the high cost of extra magazines---but once you have them, you're set. The P2000 is one of my very favorite pistols!


----------



## bengewarmer

I'm in love with mine. I got a V3 in .40 several months ago and it's been a pleasure to own and shoot. I've never tried any of the HK's with the LEM but from what I read on the HKPRO forums, everyone seems to love it. I happen to like DA/SA but that's just me. I don't think you'll be disappointed with one, they're fantastic. I just woke up so I don't have the energy for a full review right now, but if you want send me a message and I'll get around to it a little later in the day. Cheers!


----------



## RUGER45

I own a V3 .40. I have never had a problem with the pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned 7 HKs over the years... HK45, HK45c, USP9mm, USPc9, USPc45, P2000 and P30L. Out of all of them, the P2000 was my absolute favorite.


----------



## USVI

I have a P2000 V3 9mm with 2000 rounds through it. I have never had any problems at all. It just gets better every trip to the range. Accuracy is outstanding and the weapon is very easy to clean. High Cap. magazines are hard to find now, but not impossible. The fact it uses magazines for the USPc and P30 helps. Here is a picture of it with my SOG Seal 2000 knife. The magazine base plate is the optional flat type that I prefer over the stock finger rest model.


----------



## jyo

I think I better find a couple of those flat magazine floorplates...


----------



## spaceba

I have recently purchased USP compac ,P2000SK and have a P2000 on layaway I know what the difference is with the SK but the other two see the same . What am I missing?


----------



## USVI

spaceba said:


> I have recently purchased USP compac ,P2000SK and have a P2000 on layaway I know what the difference is with the SK but the other two see the same . What am I missing?











Clockwise from the top P2000sk, USP Compact, P2000.

The USPcwill have more available action types. You can switch the weapon from LEM to DA/SA with or without manual/ambidextrous safety and more .Some people do not care for the decocking action being on the safety lever. More aftermarket sights are available but the accessory rail requires an adapter for lights/lasers. The slide release is only on the left side of the frame.

The P2000 is a little more 'refined' with changeable backstraps,slightly thinner slide and less aggressive grip texturing. If you get LEM that's all the pistol will ever be. DA/SA can (not HK approved) be switched to LEM. It has an ambidextrous rear of the slide mounted decocker. The P2000 has fewer aftermarket sights available but does have a standard accessory rail and dual slide release levers.


----------



## high pockets

jakeleinen1 said:


> If so post some pics and a short review if you could, been looking at a couple that they have at my local gun shop (not a friendly fellow) for dirt cheap wanted to know more about them from someone who owns one.


How much is "dirt cheap," and why is an HK being offered "dirt cheap?"

What is the condition of the pistol?


----------

